# How to post pics in signature??



## Trinity1 (Jul 7, 2006)

I know how to post a new pic for my avatar but not sure how to post a picture in my signature area.  Can anyone assist please?


Thanks
TeeTee2


----------



## missvi (Jul 9, 2006)

bump-bump-bump


----------



## Trinity1 (Jul 11, 2006)

Bumping for responses.



Thanks
TeeTee2


----------



## Victorian (Jul 11, 2006)

Whenever you need to post a picture, whether it be within a post or in your siggy, you need to have the url to whatever picture you want to use. So your picture must be on-line somewhere (fotki, image shack, LHCF gallery, etc).  Once you have the url to the individual picture all you need to do is paste it between image tags--looks like this: [noparse]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/noparse]

By the way, you may want to check out This Page on vbcode.


----------



## missvi (Jul 11, 2006)

Thank you!


----------



## Trinity1 (Jul 14, 2006)

BlackCardinal said:
			
		

> Whenever you need to post a picture, whether it be within a post or in your siggy, you need to have the url to whatever picture you want to use. So your picture must be on-line somewhere (fotki, image shack, LHCF gallery, etc).  Once you have the url to the individual picture all you need to do is paste it between image tags--looks like this: [noparse]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much Blackcardinal!


TeeTee2


----------



## Priss Pot (Jul 14, 2006)

i've tried that and all it does is list the link in my signature...i got the URL from my fotki.  i don't know what it is that's being done wrong.


----------



## Priss Pot (Jul 18, 2006)

the tags still aren't working.  Fotki doesn't allow external linking anymore.  That worked for a little while until they disabled it for non-premium members.  Now I'm using yahoo, and the pictures don't show after I save my changes...only the link shows.


----------



## Victorian (Jul 18, 2006)

Hmmm...the URL's that show up in your siggy are invalid.


----------



## shiningstar84 (Jul 18, 2006)

testing my siggy 1-2


----------



## MissMarie (Sep 10, 2006)

testing, testing


----------



## MissMarie (Sep 10, 2006)

MissMarie said:
			
		

> testing, testing


trying again


----------



## **Tasha*Love** (Sep 22, 2006)

testing ...testing


----------



## maagd (Sep 25, 2006)

also testing


----------



## AVNchick (Oct 2, 2006)

Test 1-2-3---3-2-1


----------



## CaliJen (Oct 6, 2006)

testing, testing,


----------



## dynamic1 (Oct 15, 2006)

testing signature


----------

